
Trump signs executive order to make America greater than EMPs - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/trump-signs-executive-order-to-make-america-resilient-to-emps/
======
tomohawk
Is this really a partisan issue or one that should be swept under the rug? The
Carrington event would likely cause widespread disruption today.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/massive-1859-solar-storm-
tel...](https://www.businessinsider.com/massive-1859-solar-storm-telegraph-
scientists-2016-9)

At the scale of the federal budget, hardening the electrical grid against
these issues is small potatoes. Not sure why it wasn't done years ago.

